# Địa chỉ miền nam phân phối, lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng LG giá tốt nhất



## haichaukinhdoanh (11/3/22)

Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG đảm bảo sẽ thu hút rất nhiều khách hàng, bởi lẽ đây là dòng sản phẩm nhập khẩu Thái Lan và có công nghệ tiên tiến hiện đại từ Hàn Quốc, rất thích hợp cho các hộ gia đình, văn phòng công ty, hội trường, bệnh viện, ngân hàng, siêu thị hay kể cả nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp,... với nhiều tính năng ưu việt mà giá thành lại mềm hơn so với giá của 

+++ Xem thêm : 

1. Đại lý phân phối, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng LG giá sỉ cho mọi công trình

2. Lý do vì sao nên mua máy lạnh - điều hòa tủ đứng LG inverter?

3. Nên lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng LG hay máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin?








Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh tủ đứng LG

* Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG các model và giá mới nhất hiện nay.


Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu phân phối Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG inverter chính hãng - bán đầy đủ các loại điều hòa tủ đứng công suất từ 2.5 HP, 3 HP, 5 HP đến 10 HP, 20 HP thích hợp cho lĩnh vực dân dụng, thương mại và công nghiệp với mức giá sỉ dành cho mọi công trình, như sau :








Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG APNQ24GS1A4 24000 Btu 2.5 HP
Giá bán : 23,550,000 đ








Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG APNQ30GR5A4 28000 Btu 3 HP
Giá bán : 28,100,000 đ

Máy lạnh tủ đứng APNQ36GR5A4 36000 Btu 4 HP
Giá bán : 35,200,000 đ

Máy lạnh tủ đứng APNQ48GT3E4 46000 Btu 5 HP
Giá bán : 38,300,000 đ








Máy lạnh tủ đứng APNQ100LFA0 98000 Btu 10 HP
Giá bán : 69,900,000 đ








Máy lạnh tủ đứng APNQ150LNA0 160000 Btu 15 HP
Giá bán : 180,000,000 đ

Máy lạnh tủ đứng APNQ200LNA0 200000 Btu 20 HP
Giá bán : 200,000,000 đ

⇒ Click vào từng model máy để xem thông tin chi tiết sản phẩm hoặc xem tại : BẢNG GIÁ MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG LG



» Lưu ý :

- Giá trên chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo.

- Giá có thể thay đổi tùy vào thời điểm và số lượng mua hàng (SỐ LƯỢNG CÀNG LỚN CÀNG RẺ).

- Giá đã bao gồm VAT nhưng chưa bao gồm chi phí nhân công - vật tư lắp đặt.

- Hàng chính hãng, mới 100%, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, kèm theo phiếu bảo hành.

- Miễn phí vận chuyển nội thành TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

- Nhận tư vấn – thiết kế – thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp, nhanh chóng, giá rẻ.


* Tính năng nổi bật của máy lạnh tủ đứng LG


_1 - Thiết kế kiểu cách_
Thiết kế điều hòa cây mới hòa hợp một cách hoàn hảo với nội thất xung quanh trong nhà và văn phòng của bạn.
_2 - Thiết kế mỏng_
Sản phẩm có chiều dày mỏng, cho phép tạo ra thiết kế nội thất toàn thể và thuận tiện.
_3 - Màn hình ẩn_
Màn hình ẩn chỉ hiện lên khi người dùng chạm vào màn hình.
_4 - Làm mát nhanh_
Chức năng làm mát hiệu quả mang đến hiệu suất làm mát nhanh hơn và cao hơn.
_5 - Luồng khí mạnh_
Tận hưởng luồng gió 3D vươn xa đến 20 mét, cho phép làm mát thoải mái nhanh hơn rất nhiều.
_6 - Bộ điều khiển_

Không cần tìm hiểu nhiều. Chỉ cần xem và bấm phím.


=> Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu là đơn vị chuyên nhận thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng LG chuyên nghiệp, uy tín, giá rẻ, thi công thẩm mỹ đẹp và nhanh chóng mang lại sự hài lòng tuyệt đối cho khách hàng. Nếu đang có nhu cầu mua hoặc cần tư vấn - thiết kế - khảo sát công trình - thi công lắp trọn gói giá tốt nhất, liên hệ ngay Thanh Hải Châu hôm nay.

CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

- Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
- Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng bán hàng : 0962829308– 0901432183
- Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com

Nguồn tin : Máy lạnh tủ đứng - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh


----------

